# Awesome Craigslist adds, enough said



## sgreanbeans

two big trees

Free Hardwood Firewood

FREE BLACK WALNUT TREE


----------



## sgreanbeans

Tree slabs

Working Tree


----------



## Grace Tree

That stuff makes me nuts.
Phil


----------



## capetrees

The more I hear about this stuff the more I'm amazed that guys do go out and remove the trees for the firewood. Not companies but private guys and friends.


----------



## treevet

I did it many many years ago. Hey if you heat your house solely with wood, all you got left is unseasoned wood that smolders and you got a call a way back about a big oak straight dropper, near the road, not rotten with no bark on it, no brush left on it, and it is still there...?

starts to look like a real good deal at that point


----------



## Zale

I'm all over that highly valuable black walnut. I can also pick up all the nuts and sell those! Early retirement, here I come.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Was gunna list another service who is willing to trade anything of value for tree work, but it had their name and I wasn't going to blast them like that, you all can find it by just looking around on my local CL page.
Surely some of u guys have better adds than mine, especially the big city guys. I looked in San Diego as Jeff told me it is crazy there, holy cow! They amaze me.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Chainsaw Massacre Tree Service!
Offering FREE tree takedowns! 
Have the victim, er, customer sign the waiver during their heady euphoria of having the nasty tree over their house cut down at no cost to them not pay attention to the fine print that legally frees you from any and all responsibility for damage to their persons or property...
Could get interesting, kinda like a challenge of how badly stuff can get chitbombed!!!

On another related note.
Buddy got paid by customer to cut down Black Walnut$$
Sold Veneer grade Logs to Mill$$$


----------



## brookpederson

The walnut must be a " highly valuble black walnut tree"


----------



## no tree to big

I've noticed lately there have been dumber then normal adds on c list like this one FREE ABUNDANT FIREWOOD

Bring your chain saws, we have an abundance of FREE firewood for you. All you have to bring is your certificate of liability to show us a copy or email to us to ensure you are licensed to handled that chain saw and that you know how to cut the tree for firewood.

Call asap 815.501.4911

Thanks!


I wish I could punch a person square in the face through a computer screen sometimes....

I forget where I saw his one but some guy was asking 2 grand for a walnut tree that didn't have one straight log in sight but was "48 inches in diameter" yea for the first 8 inches because there were 3 trees growing out of the same spot and the rest of the tree was at most 14"

ever since they got rid of the "adult services" section craigslist has been almost completely useless now whats a girl to do when she needs some extra cash? O I know sell the black walnut tree in there parents font yard!


----------



## capecodtree

*work for wood*

we have a company around here called "trees for free". WTF They will cut down hardwood trees for the wood, stack the brush. chipping is extra. Softwood they charge for, alot. A HO that hired them called me to grind the stumps. I made the sales call, they had crashed trees everywhere then ran a bobcat all over the lawn and irrigation picking up the wood. then they charged the HO $3,000 for pine removals in the backyard. I walked the job and no way was it worth 3k( maybe $1500). The homeowner didn't care, all the oaks were taken down for "free", there's one born every minute. I was so pissed at the whole situation I bid the stump grinding at $2,000 (worth maybe $800). I didn't get the job, maybe if I'd bid grinding the oak stumps for "free" then charged for the pine I would have gotten the job. moron


----------



## Tree Pig

I know this is just a sales gimmick but one way or another either the HO or the 3 guys are going to end up getting the short end of the stick. 

Tree Service for RENT


----------



## jefflovstrom

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I know this is just a sales gimmick but one way or another either the HO or the 3 guys are going to end up getting the short end of the stick.
> 
> Tree Service for RENT



Dang man, how do you find these whacks? LOL!
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

What are " ropoes"


----------



## ddhlakebound

2-3 year old trees for replant


Yeah, really......


----------



## sgreanbeans

Osage Orange Name Log

It's very rare

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/grd/2957710853.html

Now we have HO's selling them


----------



## fishercat

*I think I'm gonna call !*



no tree to big said:


> I've noticed lately there have been dumber then normal adds on c list like this one FREE ABUNDANT FIREWOOD
> 
> Bring your chain saws, we have an abundance of FREE firewood for you. All you have to bring is your certificate of liability to show us a copy or email to us to ensure you are licensed to handled that chain saw and that you know how to cut the tree for firewood.
> 
> Call asap 815.501.4911
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> I wish I could punch a person square in the face through a computer screen sometimes....
> 
> I forget where I saw his one but some guy was asking 2 grand for a walnut tree that didn't have one straight log in sight but was "48 inches in diameter" yea for the first 8 inches because there were 3 trees growing out of the same spot and the rest of the tree was at most 14"
> 
> ever since they got rid of the "adult services" section craigslist has been almost completely useless now whats a girl to do when she needs some extra cash? O I know sell the black walnut tree in there parents font yard!



Around 3:30 AM


----------



## fishercat

*Wtf????????????????????????*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> I know this is just a sales gimmick but one way or another either the HO or the 3 guys are going to end up getting the short end of the stick.
> 
> Tree Service for RENT



WHy would anyone flag that and screw me out of my well deserved free entertainment?


----------



## sweetjetskier

I just saw this add:

free firewood for your labor


----------



## sgreanbeans

Free silver maple wood

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/zip/2966811860.html


----------



## ddhlakebound

Cherry Tree - Felled Tree for Fire Wood

Our 10+ year old Cherry tree toppled over a few weeks ago and we just don't have the time to make it into fire wood for the smoker. If you want to come out and chop the tree up we can split the wood. Or if you want all of the craft and smoking goodness for yourself, we can work out a price for you to take my share. Email for more information or to set up a time to come out. 

and...

Somebody's pissed about their highly valuable black walnut trees. Ya know, because they're highly valuable. Pretty screwy deal all around for a couple of yard trees, and a tree service operating way past the "shady" side.

Looking to have yard work or trees cut?

Please be careful who you let cut down your Walnut Trees./trees in general.

Three months ago we had "x xxx xxxxx xxx xxxx" tree and landscaping service (Xxxxx and Xxxxx) come to our home to cut down two trees.

We had an agreement in which they contacted us in regards to us selling them our trees. We agreed on a set amount for the trees, to be paid to us, after they had looked at the trees. In exchange, we would get our trees cut down, make a little money, and they would profit from the sale of the logs.

We have called and left messages, and keep getting the run around. We are now told that if we want to pursue this to get the money we are owed, they will charge us their normal fees for what they would charge for removal. They are stating that they were only going to get $80 for the lumber when it was sold and why would they pay us for trees that were not worth their time to cut down. My questions is, why would you go to the trouble of cutting down trees, hire someone to help you, if it were going to be a "waste" of your time and money? Seems a bit contradictory to us. It has been several months since these trees were cut down. We believe it was never their intention to pay us. They cut down the trees, left a huge mess of branches and twigs, all over our yard, and took the firewood that they were supposed to leave. I am sure from what we were have been told, these trees would have brought in over $500 each because of the size.

Please, if you have anyone cut your trees for profit, make them pay you BEFORE they leave, and get it in writing as to what they are planning to pay you., I'd hate to see anyone get taken advantage of like this company has to us.

One more thing I would now like to note. I have had numerous people contact me in regards to them also having difficulties with this company and getting them to pay. They received the same excuses that we did from Xxxxx, at xxx xxxxx xxx xxxx.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Oak Tree needs Gone

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/zip/2977202532.html

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/zip/2976078288.html

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/zip/2972029456.html

Man, everyday this stuff goes up. I almost want to put an add up to discourage it after reading the post above.


----------



## arborjockey

JACUNSKI'S TREE SERVICE
looks old and lagit
Jacunski, Steve & Jill - we are not affiliated
or is it
Pacific Island Trees LLC, Kamuela HI 96743
check out the reviews at the bottom


----------



## Tree Pig

who needs new equipment looks like he is even tossing in a new lanyard

Buckingham Climbing Spikes and Belt


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> who needs new equipment looks like he is even tossing in a new lanyard
> 
> Buckingham Climbing Spikes and Belt



That lanyard looks scary to say the least.


----------



## Illini_tree

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> who needs new equipment looks like he is even tossing in a new lanyard
> 
> Buckingham Climbing Spikes and Belt



I wouldn't trust that "safety rope" to attach my saw to my harness.


----------



## NCTREE

white skunk removal needed


----------



## sgreanbeans

BLACK WALNUT TREE


----------



## sgreanbeans

2 Walnut Logs



Now he has pics
BLACK WALNUT TREE


----------



## flushcut

A highly valuable black walnut tree.


----------



## Grace Tree

*125' Tall oaks 2 - 2 1/2" in Diameter*

125 feet tall and 2 to 2 1/2 ft. in diameter. Bet those wave in the wind.

akron-canton craigslist > gigs > labor gigs
please flag with care: [?]

miscategorized
prohibited
spam/overpost
best of craigslist
Straight Oaks for the taking!! (Stow)
Date: 2012-05-15, 12:21PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
I have some large, straight oak trees that someone can take if they want to have them taken down. There are 3 of them, all around 125 feet tall and straight. They are about 6-8 feet in circumference. They will need professionally taken down as they are near my house but the wood is free to whomever wants to do it. This would be fabulous wood for furniture making, etc. Feel free to respond with questions...

Location: Stow
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Compensation: no pay 

PostingID: 3016860758


----------



## cjtreeclimber

At least them boys like wood


----------



## cjtreeclimber

I've seen people literally steal chunks of soft wood from some of my job sites. In the winter I think I need to get a stack of waver forms and get those people to do my job for me so I can work less and have some money for a Christmas. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## NCTREE

stumps from tree's removed @ a fraction of rental


----------



## no tree to big

Stump removal


Stump removal (South Crystal lake)

Date: 2012-05-17, 6:04PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have a tree stump in my front yard I would like ground. There is also a medium sized rock I would like to have removed as well. All mulch generated from the stump must be removed from site. I'm looking for a fairly quick turnaround on this. I am willing to pay $50 (fifty) for the entire grinding and removal. The stump measures 3ft x 2ft, and the rock is 14in x17in x 12in. Please email me of you are interested in taking this opportunity. Thank you. 
Location: South Crystal lake
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Compensation: no pay
PostingID: 3021989778


----------



## Zale

Can't pass up this opportunity! Loading the truck up now.


----------



## brookpederson

800.00 bucks for the both of them folks. Don't fall over yourselfs trying to get to them.

Black Walnut logs


----------



## sgreanbeans

brookpederson said:


> 800.00 bucks for the both of them folks. Don't fall over yourselfs trying to get to them.
> 
> Black Walnut logs



800 for both OR...400 for the pair...............?,LOL, these crack me up. I should start showing some of the non tree related ones. Someone was giving a way a sofa, looked like somebody was murdered on it.


----------



## Zale

Seems a bit high but I am definitely going to drive out and look at them. If I can talk him down to $795.00, their mine!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Oak logs

I have 5 oak logs cut in 8'6" (2) 10'6" (2) and one that is 16'6" (1). The widths are all similar with 30-36" at the truck and 26-28" at the small end. You are welcome to make an offer for all 5 or whichever you choose. All together there is about 2000 board feet. Sawmill will pay 25-30 cents a foot so I will need 125 for each of the smaller logs and 175 for the 16 footer. Delivery available. Call 7179518189 for info 












They didnt even square the ends.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

*Free tree stumps for burning.*

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/zip/2987090042.html

I have several large wood tree stumps. All free. Good for outdoor wood stoves. Or Bon-fire. Have skidloader to help load. *Not liable for any damage durning loading*. Will need trailer or full size truck. Take one or all. Please calls only. 717-475-0274. Thanks.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Free fill

Free fill from stump grinding. Soil & wood chip mix. YOU HAUL. We also have rocks. 
Need it gone ASAP!
Call or text 314-5799


----------



## CK1

no tree to big said:


> Stump removal
> 
> 
> Stump removal (South Crystal lake)
> 
> Date: 2012-05-17, 6:04PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> I have a tree stump in my front yard I would like ground. There is also a medium sized rock I would like to have removed as well. All mulch generated from the stump must be removed from site. I'm looking for a fairly quick turnaround on this. I am willing to pay $50 (fifty) for the entire grinding and removal. The stump measures 3ft x 2ft, and the rock is 14in x17in x 12in. Please email me of you are interested in taking this opportunity. Thank you.
> Location: South Crystal lake
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> Compensation: no pay
> PostingID: 3021989778





I see alot of ads like this. Their funny but there are clowns out there that will do it for that price. I never ever let the client dictate the price of a job.


----------



## arborjockey

Let's go into business. You work I..........not sure what I do

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/big/lab/3042143760.html


----------



## NCTREE

Tree Trimming/Removal (Oley, Pa.)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-05-27, 6:24PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have a maple tree that needs cut back and eventually removed. You have to be able to climb. Some branches have to be lowered. I will be your ground man.
You can keep wood. I already have about 1 cord cut & stacked. $15.00 hour plus wood. I'll help cut. 610-987-0092 

• Location: Oley, Pa.
• Compensation: $15.00 Plus Wood
•Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
•Phone calls about this job are ok.
•Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.
PostingID: 3034004091


----------



## cjtreeclimber

This man would like to pay a tree service by the hour to work for him
http://charlotte.craigslist.org/lab/3048364805.html

"MUST HAVE OWN TRANSPORTATION,MUST HAVE EXPERIENCE AND OWN TOOLS, DONT CALL IF YOU DONT HAVE ANY

GREAT PAY NEED TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!! 5/31/2012"

Funny thing is I know the guy I just got smart enough to stop supporting him to take my work.


----------



## Illini_tree

At least he is honest about insurance and not being a pro.

----------------------------

Do You Need Chainsaw Work?
- May 22, 2012 9:04:00 PM (Decatur area)
Are you needing a tree cut down or just trimmed up? I have 7 yrs experience and also a father who has dropped/cut many trees as well. I am un insured but VERY careful in what i do, just trying to make some cash or do some trading. NO job is to big or too small, will be ALOT cheapier this route then having a pro cut a tree down for thousands. Will clean up and leave no mess. Questions or needing something looked at please call 217-519-5805 Interested in any kind of work you need to be done, very handy in all areas. 
Location: Decatur area
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## jefflovstrom

Illini_tree said:


> At least he is honest about insurance and not being a pro.
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Do You Need Chainsaw Work?
> - May 22, 2012 9:04:00 PM (Decatur area)
> Are you needing a tree cut down or just trimmed up? I have 7 yrs experience and also a father who has dropped/cut many trees as well. I am un insured but VERY careful in what i do, just trying to make some cash or do some trading. NO job is to big or too small, will be ALOT cheapier this route then having a pro cut a tree down for thousands. Will clean up and leave no mess. Questions or needing something looked at please call 217-519-5805 Interested in any kind of work you need to be done, very handy in all areas.
> Location: Decatur area
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



You sound like a hack, just saying.
Jeff


----------



## Illini_tree

jefflovstrom said:


> You sound like a hack, just saying.
> Jeff





First off, that's not my CL add. And there was supposed to be one of these after my comment ---> 


Second, I have been reading here, and occasionally posting for a little while, and I can honestly say you are the most judgmental person here, just saying.

Evan


----------



## lostcoastland

Everybody loves hearing about a good hacker as long as there not in your neck of the woods. You would not believe the posts in Los Angeles Craigslist... climbing gear. A typical dig up my palm trees and pay for them..

Palm Tree climbing Gear

(7) QUEEN PALM TREES, 12-15 FT TALL, MATURE PALM TREE, VERY NICE - $99

Palm trees

I could fill this entire page with ads like this. Craigslist is like a last chance effort for these people. I have gotten some really good jobs off of craigslist and i see it i'm like ya i got that job..did it. Other people are just Cheap,cheap,cheap no money too much time at home on the computer. I thought about getting a little MT52 bobcat with the backhoe and forks and you could really make some money transplanting trees. kind of a good little buisness rescueing trees and relocating them but not for these people that think moving a tree is simple. I'm sure there a nice set of stairs coming off that patio. Kind of like those people you get a job and email back and forth they want the wood your cool with that. they want the wood delivered hafway to san diego , your like ok, i'll rent a damn uhaul. then they ask you if you are goign to split the wood ? OMG ...Lets Come up with a nickname for these craigslister resisters....resisting to pull a dollar out of there tight ass wallets...!
The worst one i saw was palm removal..a group of three palms, mexican fan palms 40' tall..free if you remove it. I.e Transplant it. 
free triplet palm trees
Around here it's the worst in the country ..they advertise gardening service for 9 dollars..

Here is what happens when you type in tree- palm on LA skilled trade.... 

los angeles all services classifieds "tree palm" - craigslist

The whole Pay Less!! I will beat any price! Call me first ! makes me sick i worked for a guy who is a slimebag contracting with a revoked license total scumbag named his company Call Me First Tree Service. how creative..these F150 and a trailer guys deserve the worst. i got hurt for this guy and hes advertising for more climbers like hes pro. i tried to report him to clsb but it sadi there had to be a contract in writing... look at this douche bags website...

http://donwilliamslandscape.powersites.net/

leave him some comments on his website...hahahah that would make my day..tell him to get a chipper..lol


----------



## lostcoastland

Illini_tree said:


> First off, that's not my CL add. And there was supposed to be one of these after my comment --->
> 
> 
> Second, I have been reading here, and occasionally posting for a little while, and I can honestly say you are the most judgmental person here, just saying.
> 
> Evan



Jeff says that to all people that sound like hacks , just saying...


----------



## jefflovstrom

Illini_tree said:


> First off, that's not my CL add. And there was supposed to be one of these after my comment --->
> 
> 
> Second, I have been reading here, and occasionally posting for a little while, and I can honestly say you are the most judgmental person here, just saying.
> 
> Evan



Well then, I am totally humbled. 
Stihl, You sound dumb or let someone make you look dumb. 
Wanna be friends?
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

lostcoastland said:


> Everybody loves hearing about a good hacker as long as there not in your neck of the woods. You would not believe the posts in Los Angeles Craigslist... climbing gear. A typical dig up my palm trees and pay for them.
> I could fill this entire page with ads like this. Craigslist is like a last chance effort for these people ,lol



Yup, glad we don't do residential.
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

Free Firewood


----------



## arborjockey

jefflovstrom said:


> Yup, glad we don't do residential.
> Jeff



Big shot. No ad on Craigslist. Let me guess no cards either. Ugh you hard working fellers just ride your reputations on up to good times. Swimming pools and movie stars. 


Speaking of that im leaving this working vacation for....we'll another working vacation. This time for 2 months. Going across the u.s. again. 2nd stop san diego. Hey jeff id like to see how the big boys do palms.


----------



## Treetom

*Did someone mention walnut?!*

Destined for the firewood pile. Black walnut firewood. $100.00 per load. View attachment 240046


----------



## dh1984

Here's what i have to put up with LOL

Tree work


----------



## Illini_tree

jefflovstrom said:


> Wanna be friends?
> Jeff



Absolutely, I am here to expand my knowledge and converse with other members of the tree care industry, not get into arguments.
Evan


----------



## ddhlakebound

*deadly widow makers removed (mountain home)*

Professional tree climber will remove deadly widow makers or complete tree removal around homes and garages for trade of equitable value.

Location: mountain home
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 3064080208

deadly widow makers removed


----------



## Grace Tree

*Those darn roots*

Hiring to ax tree roots on top... (mansfield)
Date: 2012-06-03, 12:01PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
... of ground. Roots are growing out too far and need them axed. What do you charge? City limits.

Location: mansfield
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Compensation: Cash 

PostingID: 3054717023


----------



## arborjockey

Illini_tree said:


> Absolutely, I am here to expand my knowledge and converse with other members of the tree care industry, not get into arguments.
> Evan



I find a heated debates some of the best ways to expand my knowledge. I like a little brow beating with my morning lesson. Especially if its humorous. I dnot think the guys who get butt hurt here over words laugh at themselves during the day enough. " B-nice that guy left the forum".....boohooo good writtenz. 

Stihl funny:msp_smile:


----------



## sgreanbeans

Tree service needed

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/bar/3070991400.html


----------



## lostcoastland

FREE BRANCH TRIMMINGS FROM GRAPEFRUIT TREE



FREE BRANCH TRIMMINGS FROM A GRAPEFRUIT TREE WITH SOME FRUIT LEFT ON IT

GREAT FOR MULCH IF YOU HAVE A CHIPPER

THE PILE WILL BE GONE AS SOON AS SOMEONE COMES BY, OTHERWISE I WILL PUT THEM IN THE GREEN WASTE


Location: DOWNEY


----------



## Bearcreek

Tree servis and clean up

Tree servis and clean up - $1 (anywhere)
collins roofing tree service and tree trimaging and clan out ,call up we all prefor texting ne and my homys are ready can work for lots of beer cash after most of us are 21


----------



## jefflovstrom

Bearcreek said:


> Tree servis and clean up
> 
> Tree servis and clean up - $1 (anywhere)
> collins roofing tree service and tree trimaging and clan out ,call up we all prefor texting ne and my homys are ready can work for lots of beer cash after most of us are 21




Jeff


----------



## treemandan

I got to get out of this business.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Peeling Birch Tree

Nice Walnut tree/wood


----------



## beastmaster

I get one or two jobs a month off of craigslist. there normally pretty good jobs, but all the spam and cheapo's that you get barely makes it worth it. My ad:

I have almost 30 years working with trees, . I am not a Company. I can't haul nothing , but I have my gear, and the experience, and do exceptional work. I only do fine pruning to the high standards of the International Society of Arborculture. I work with mostly hand tools taking my time so the tree is done right for that species needs. There are lots of people claim to do good work, most are just trying to make a quick buck at your trees expense doing damage that can take years if ever to recover. You can pay more for less, but if you want the best, and you can handle the disposal of the brush, I'll trim your tree or trees at a fair price, but still cheaper then what a top tree company's would charge you.. Ask for Wade###-###-####


----------



## no tree to big

Raw Black Walnut wood.

Raw Black Walnut wood. (Merrillville)

Date: 2012-08-12, 5:59AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Make me an offer you come over and pick up and haul away I will saw the main part of the stump area in pices so you can move easier. This is clean wood all offers for cash or trades for electroincs yard equipment automotive or whatever considered. This wood is highly saught after and i have had several low ball offers already. EMAIL is good or text at 219-512-3444. 
View attachment 248440
View attachment 248441
View attachment 248442


----------



## ddhlakebound

*highly valuable black walnut*

_did I mention it's highly valuable?? yes, i need it taken out now, how much will you pay me??_


I have ,what i was told, a huge black walnut tree for sale. it needs removed asap. it is a very large tree and looking to get high bid for it. call/text 417-546-0060 for more information or to come look at it. There is also 5 others for sale that are nice and tall and straight. Must offer fair price on all 6.

black walnut tree for sale


----------



## 802climber

Temporary - Experienced Tree Trimmer -- Large Property

We can pay $15.00 per hour for an experienced tree trimmer with his or her own equipment and insurance. All work is at our 3+ acre Crystal Lake residential property with numerous clearing / trimming projects. Must be experienced and reliable. 

There may also be additional ongoing part-time opportunities with flexible hours working on a variety of indoor / outdoor maintenance, repair and small new construction projects -- including lawn and yard maintenance, snow removal, painting, general repairs, etc. 

Please note the starting hourly rate we are offering. We are unable to consider or respond to individuals who wish to be compensated on a per tree or project-bid basis or whose hourly rate exceeds $15.00.


----------



## gorman

They gotta pay a brother more than 15 bucks an hour to risk getting hacked up by Jason Vorhees.


----------



## 802climber

Yeah, they aint the only people around here wanting to pay a legitimate freelance climber or small tree service the same as they pay their handyman!

Then they are surprised when they get a crackhead with a car insurance card who walks away without even finishing the job.


----------



## sgreanbeans

ASH Tree Stump


----------



## beastmaster

sgreanbeans said:


> ASH Tree Stump



Wonder if they still have it. They list a price?:msp_tongue:


----------



## ReggieT

beastmaster said:


> Wonder if they still have it. They list a price?:msp_tongue:



Wow! I bet if you pressure washed all the dirt and junk away and split with a maul...it would BURN HOT!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MarquisTree

sgreanbeans said:


> ASH Tree Stump



400 lbs:msp_smile:


----------



## sgreanbeans

need tree cut down. you can have it


----------



## Zale

Another highly valuable walnut.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Tree Cutting & Trimming

Free Firewood

Anthony's Tree Trimming & Removal

uttahere2:uttahere2:


----------



## beastmaster

palm trees need trim

That's not even going to cover the dump fees and gas. But some one will do it and dump everything on the side of the road somewhere.


----------



## beastmaster

Or this one T r e e / R e m o v e r ? ? N e e d e d [ ASAP ] Tell me this isn't some kind of scam.


----------



## Stihl_man

*T&r*

I'm loving T&R Tree Service (Tree Cutting & Trimming). Those sweatpants scream "I am bonded and insured" *shake my head:bang:*


----------



## Ax-man

There was a thread in the firewood section similar to this one. Just for kicks I did some searching on CL for free firewood. I saw many ads for wood that was already cut and just sitting out by the curb. The ads just said don't knock on the door just load the wood and go . Some of this free wood was good but not all ,the usual mix of urban trees like Ash, some Oak , Cherry and of course soft Maple and Willow. If your scrounging for wood this looked like easy pickings. I also saw the usual ads for U-cut,U-haul away limbs and keep the wood and have insurance. One guy thought his trees were so valuable you could dig them up and transplant them for instant shade after you paid him for the trees. 

This was in the south ,southwest burbs of Chicago. I'm sure in the more rural areas you would have to work for the free wood by cutting the trees down limb and buck them up to be able to get the wood. I dunno just seems like alot of work to me just for some wood.


----------



## sgreanbeans

J.R's Tree Service

DO WHAT?! Power Washing and more...


----------



## Zale

JR needs to check his spelling.


----------



## sgreanbeans

This one is awesome

free brush and limbs


----------



## TheJollyLogger

I'm about 12 hrs away, but If I push it I think I can be there in 10... Think it'll still be there? I'd hate to waste the trip


----------



## Zale

All yours Jolly, I'm still picking up some highly valuable walnut.


----------



## Grace Tree

View attachment 311779


I sell regularly on CL and have had pretty good luck other than the insane people. I have this oil tank for sale on CL. I'm used to getting emails from Ethiopian princes but this was a new one.

Tired of repeatedly writing you over and over again. Almost impossible seems like due to this filter XXXX.
Or either way maybe it is already sold. I am very much interested. Need it for a gift.
So let me know. I can be easily reached unlike you. Mine is. xxxxxxxxxxxxx

I will be around until next week as Im moving. Thanks. 275 Gal Fuel oil tank.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I get that 2, it always cracks me up when they use words out of context, like call me on a fire day


----------



## 802climber

> Dead Tree taken down, sometimes "Free"
> 
> I will take down dead trees and remove the deb'ris, please call for price!
> 
> There are some trees we will take down for free, depending on the tree, where it or they are and if it would make good,
> ready to use as dry fire wood.


----------



## sgreanbeans

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/zip/4109183712.html


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> http://quadcities.craigslist.org/zip/4109183712.html



Its amazing how some people ask for such a hand out but they probably smoke 2 packs of cigarettes a day and play thw lottery.


----------



## sgreanbeans

2treeornot2tree said:


> Its amazing how some people ask for such a hand out but they probably smoke 2 packs of cigarettes a day and play thw lottery.



Hey now, easy on the lotto, that's my retirement plan.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

sgreanbeans said:


> Hey now, easy on the lotto, that's my retirement plan.



You must have better luck then me. If I didnt have bad luck I would have none or at least it sure seems like that.


----------



## adronetree

*Hmm*



sgreanbeans said:


> Free wood -- for you cutting my tree



I'm fairly sure I was "paying it forward" in 2011 when I gave the IRS 30k in taxes...
The "because its not going to be easy" is priceless.


----------



## NCTREE

http://reading.craigslist.org/grd/4177763891.html


----------



## jefflovstrom

Dang you guy's! I feel really guilty and a little more guilty when I say,
*It was beautiful day!*
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans

NCTREE said:


> http://reading.craigslist.org/grd/4177763891.html


LMAO.........wow!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/for/4154462506.html

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/4092012098.html

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

Its hard to chose which one to go after. They are all so tempting. I think the black walnut is the best deal. They are giving that tree away for $300.


----------



## NCTREE

sgreanbeans said:


> LMAO.........wow!


I emailed the guy and must of called him a wack job or something because he sent me a nasty reply. Called me a loser and said I must be in the wrong business he has someone interested. There goes the powerlines and his driveway.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/zip/4149266446.html

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/sks/4169170933.html

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/fgs/4177166098.html


----------



## sgreanbeans

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/sks/4169170933.html

These guys here are the ones who topped my cousins trees. They where renting at the time and woke up to saws and dudes all over their yard. This is my cousin who does my website. His wife ask's WTF are they doing, the reply was "We're topping your trees" she asked why, "Because they need it, it will make them safer" They are dead as a door nail after 2 years.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/4163837524.html

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Our buddy tristate again. Great salesmanship!

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/4163837524.html

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zale

You can't bet free. I'm all over that.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/hvo/4191705412.html

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCTREE

AA's steiner is for sale

http://reading.craigslist.org/grq/4193967243.html


----------



## sgreanbeans

Hope he doesn't see that, hell be trying to mow trees


----------



## Zale

I doubt AA is doing much of anything after his accident.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I dunno, he was ignorantly stubborn. But hope your right. Cant stand the turd, but don't wanna see him hurt again.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Idk. Gonna have to ask matt next time I talk to him

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yeah, I need to call him, but lost his numba. Matt, PM it to me again!


----------



## pdqdl

So how did ol' AA get hurt? Tree work?

I hate to see anyone get hurt in tree work. It's not so all-fired fun that it makes it worth getting hurt over.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Aa cut himself up in the tree. Matt help them out as ue was working right down the street

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdqdl

Did the incident make it into the "injuries" forum?

AA always talked up how he knew what he was doing; I guess it's easy to make a mistake.


----------



## Zale

AA actually posted a video of the accident. It doesn't show the saw hitting his leg but he includes very graphic footage. Basically the calf is cut open from knee to ankle. One handing IMO.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I am sure he would come back. He still browses the forum, he just cant log in and post. I am 100% sure he has read this thread.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman75

http://stcloud.craigslist.org/zip/4156548325.html 
Cut tree down and grind stump for 20-30' christmas tree. I dont understand how some people think. Maybe Clark Griswold might come do it.


----------



## pdqdl

They might get more responses if they didn't call it a pine...since it isn't.


----------



## CanopyGorilla

pdqdl said:


> They might get more responses if they didn't call it a pine...since it isn't.


Blue spruce a mile off......


----------



## ReggieT

Here is "Big Dog" Husky for only $900!!! 
http://bham.craigslist.org/grd/4145311854.html


----------



## Zale

Told my wife I'm heading to Cold Spring to pick up our free Xmas tree. Anybody know where Cold Spring is?


----------



## sgreanbeans

Yep, I do, where my son went to school for 2 years, absolutely beautiful,but cold as hell and I never found the spring.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Free leaves
http://lancaster.craigslist.org/zip/4166606217.html

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Free stump grindings.

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/zip/4152970905.html

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCTREE

2treeornot2tree said:


> Free stump grindings.
> 
> http://lancaster.craigslist.org/zip/4152970905.html
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


If I didn't have enough myself I might jump on that. Lots of gardeners would use that in the garden for compost wants it breaks down. That's a good deal considering compost is 30 bucks a yard


----------



## sgreanbeans

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/fgs/4359262283.html


----------



## gorman

Nothing like seeing some white kid throwing up gang signs the wrong way.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

Free snow!
http://pennstate.craigslist.org/zip/4339865672.html


----------



## sgreanbeans

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/zip/4345834228.html


----------



## ReggieT

sgreanbeans said:


> http://quadcities.craigslist.org/zip/4345834228.html


Hmm...the questions beckons: Would 35 foot of Apple wood be worth the 60 ft of "double trunk Cottonwood?" opcorn:


----------



## VA-Sawyer

Think of all the GREAT firewood in that double trunk Cottonwood!


----------



## VA-Sawyer

It is probably 200'+ from access, and surrounded by targets too.


----------



## ReggieT

VA-Sawyer said:


> Think of all the GREAT firewood in that double trunk Cottonwood!


Ya know VA...the funny & funky thing about cottonwood is that is just "looks so darn burn worthy"...


----------



## VA-Sawyer

It can be burnt.....kinda......sorta.....


If it was called the "Emerald Cottonwood Borer", folks would be trying to mail order them.


----------



## ReggieT

VA-Sawyer said:


> It can be burnt.....kinda......sorta.....
> 
> 
> If it was called the "Emerald Cottonwood Borer", folks would be trying to mail order them.


Of course you can always mix it with hedge, black locust or hickory...and it does ok...right? lol


----------



## VA-Sawyer

I have heard that it burns a bit better if you soak it in water overnight too.


----------



## Tree Pig

Anyone looking for some Rare WOOD http://hartford.craigslist.org/art/4334890525.html


----------



## sgreanbeans

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/zip/4353400941.html


----------



## VA-Sawyer

sgreanbeans said:


> http://quadcities.craigslist.org/zip/4353400941.html


Shall I assume that you drove over and snapped those up before some other lucky dude got them? They might even be Cottonwood!


----------



## cedar

I'm in - http://allentown.craigslist.org/zip/4356140809.html


----------



## VA-Sawyer

How much is Walnut stump grindings fetching per pound on today's market?


----------



## Zale

In my area about $150 a pound but they have to be seasoned.


----------



## VA-Sawyer

Zale said:


> In my area about $150 a pound but they have to be seasoned.


That might be a problem, I know how to season Walnut lumber, but no idea how to season stump grindings. Oh well, it will be a good deal for some lucky dog. All they have to do is grind the stump for free, and they can have those valuable grindings.


----------



## ReggieT

cedar said:


> I'm in - http://allentown.craigslist.org/zip/4356140809.html


opcorn:


----------



## OnTheRoad

Local bargain http://kansascity.craigslist.org/for/4387057874.html


----------



## VA-Sawyer

" 88' by 67' in diameter" using the ' key for inches. If you divide his price by twelve too it might be close.


----------



## sgreanbeans

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/zip/4392788149.html


----------



## Zale

He could have highly valuable walnut trees and not even know it. I'm all over this one.


----------



## sgreanbeans

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/fgs/4461198289.html


----------



## Zale

Looks like he is about to fall out of that tree. At least he isn't that high.


----------



## sac-climber

sgreanbeans said:


> http://quadcities.craigslist.org/fgs/4461198289.html



You know the sad thing is a lot of people don't see that there is a problem here.

Maybe I'm wrong though. After all, he is insured(in some form), affordable, has 20 years of inexperience, and he even has a fancy chainsaw on a stick.

On a side note....I think that tree could have been dropped with one cut.


----------



## RyKR

Zale said:


> Looks like he is about to fall out of that tree. At least he isn't that high.


 Is he strapped to the branch that he is standing on? Hell, he'll hit the ground before it catches him.


----------



## RyKR

large amount of wood from 5 trees - $250 (elwood)

































© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map) (yahoo map)
5 trees cut down ready to haul need to bring a chain saw some logs are over 2 feet across and will need to be cut several truck loads price is firm

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## Zale

Looks like ailanthus.


----------



## sgreanbeans

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/fgs/4461947538.html


----------



## Zale

I like how he says come by and give me a "free" estimate. This one is all yours beans.


----------



## gorman

Look like he already had a "reputable" company come out and headed those lower branches back to ten foot stubs.


----------



## sgreanbeans

Im guessing the HO did it with a rented pole saw, realized that he was going to tear chit up and posted the add.


----------



## Nemus Talea

http://rochester.craigslist.org/lab/4447928257.html
Note the dead side laying on the house.
I wonder if the "so the yard can be mowed" line means he also wants the stump ground.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Zale said:


> In my area about $150 a pound but they have to be seasoned.



That's about what a set of safety spikes goes for.


----------



## sgreanbeans

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/zip/4465405264.html


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Zale said:


> In my area about $150 a pound but they have to be seasoned.



Look, strange things happen all the time. Yer kidding right?


----------



## Zale

Yes.


----------



## NCTREE

http://reading.craigslist.org/for/4475768552.html


----------



## NCTREE

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/4475627906.html


----------



## sgreanbeans

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/wan/4467876099.html

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/bar/4441242007.html

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/for/4467138505.html (chipper only 2 years old?)

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/grd/4470707542.html


----------



## gorman

sgreanbeans said:


> http://quadcities.craigslist.org/wan/4467876099.html
> 
> http://quadcities.craigslist.org/bar/4441242007.html
> 
> http://quadcities.craigslist.org/for/4467138505.html (chipper only 2 years old?)
> 
> http://quadcities.craigslist.org/grd/4470707542.html



Quality stuff!!! Looks like the previous owner took meticulous care of it.


----------



## joezilla11

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/zip/4475154610.html


----------



## sgreanbeans

gorman said:


> Quality stuff!!! Looks like the previous owner took meticulous care of it.


The Vermeer store had the door kicked in and a 88 stolen...............I wonder.


----------



## bryan_norcal

Saw an ad by a tree/stump guy willing to trade tree work for hair and nail work for his woman. Same guy also has an ad selling almost every saw, chipper, and grinder he owns.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/sks/4489662392.html


----------



## TC262

Same guy multiple names??? Must of had to many people saying stay away from xxx tree service...
http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/fgs/4505313875.html
http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/fgs/4502775463.html


----------



## TC262

Wow check out these prune jobs!

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/biz/4505717772.html


----------



## Peter.s

any of you loggers out there ever feal like stopping by nj make sure you dont miss out on this one!
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/grd/4489615580.html
(for sale for 1000)


----------



## TC262

http://racine.craigslist.org/bar/4502894656.html
* wanted box dump truck for tree work (zion)*
we need to use a dump truck (preferably box but any dump will do) for a job on friday- we will barter it out for tree work


----------



## ReggieT

Peter.s said:


> any of you loggers out there ever feal like stopping by nj make sure you dont miss out on this one!
> http://newjersey.craigslist.org/grd/4489615580.html
> (for sale for 1000)


Is this the fabled "Golden Oak?"


----------



## VA-Sawyer

Maybe it is one of those "Black Walnut-Oaks".


----------



## sgreanbeans

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/fgs/4521635517.html


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding

sgreanbeans said:


> http://quadcities.craigslist.org/fgs/4521635517.html


no hidden fees up front?


----------



## gorman

http://providence.craigslist.org/grq/4552450869.html

Look at where they planted these trees. Dodos don't think that this had any affect on them dying?


----------



## sac-climber

A classic...

http://yubasutter.craigslist.org/lab/4521064043.html


----------



## ggoodman

least he could do is kinda smile... his photo reminds me of an ex con.


----------



## NCTREE

http://reading.craigslist.org/hss/4685840961.html

Fixes bad trim jobs and tops trees.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sac-climber

He'll trim your bush too


----------



## cody.matthees

What a deal

http://fargo.craigslist.org/zip/4647561539.html


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

free firewood (phoenixville, Pa)














© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map) (yahoo map)
Tulip poplar logs are about 6 feet long and the diameter ranges from about 3 feet down to about 1 foot. All clean and green and solid. Delivery only and only in this area. A full load is about 2 cords un-split, I have about 2 loads left. Send an email with phone number.


This a reverse Craigslist laugh cause its my ad and I am getting people from 20 miles away arguing that they can pick it up.


----------



## trufunk

My neighbor bought 1/2 cord from this guy today. He told me 130 for a half cord which according to him was 1 row of wood of 16 inch pieces. Just doesn't seem like a half cord to me..maybe more like a third? If you look at the first pic it would be a row with the strap on it.
http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/for/4681388537.html


----------



## ReggieT

*Free firewood*
http://knoxville.craigslist.org/zip/4695735164.html
Free firewood (Jellico TN) 
Free firewood. Will deliver within 60 miles of Jellico. I got about a truckload. Feel free to text or call anytime. Must go soon!!! I can send you pics if needed.


----------



## Knobby57

trufunk said:


> My neighbor bought 1/2 cord from this guy today. He told me 130 for a half cord which according to him was 1 row of wood of 16 inch pieces. Just doesn't seem like a half cord to me..maybe more like a third? If you look at the first pic it would be a row with the strap on it.
> http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/for/4681388537.html


 6 ft x 3ft by 16" not even a 1/4 cord . 520$ for cord . I'm in the wrong business 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## etc

*Free Wood for Firewood, Splitting, Etc (Reston/Oak Hill)*
The Fox Mill Estates HOA has approximately five acres of property with many downed trees and some standing dead trees. Free wood for anyone who can cut and move the trees and branches off of the HOA property. Property is about 50 to 100 feet from Lake James Dr. Must be able to drag or carry wood off of property. Standing dead trees may be cut flush and removed with HOA approval


----------



## sgreanbeans

[email protected]
http://images.craigslist.org/00T0T_9MytjWTK6yz_600x450.jpg
*free tree wood +200$ if you take it down (moline)*


----------



## sac-climber

Here's a winner....
*Oak Tree Needs Removal (paradise)*
compensation: $0. All wood from the tree is the compensation.
contract job

I have a massive oak tree that needs to be removed. At it's base I would estimate it to be 15 feet in circumference. Approximately 75 feet tall. Some branches are overhanging my house. While I would like to take the time to find a buyer for this massive amount of oak, I do not have the desire to search for a buyer. You are welcome to all of the wood from this tree for free, but you must be licensed, insured, and able to remove this tree by winter.


----------



## since16

Found this on denver Craigslist looking for equipment 420 friendly


----------



## sac-climber

"Broncos tickets and some OG Kush?.......yeah I think I can take it down without busting your roof."


----------



## sgreanbeans

since16 said:


> Found this on denver Craigslist looking for equipment 420 friendlyView attachment 378717


And this is why I am changing my name. 

I dont have add to post about this, but the other day, a lady called, and told me how much I was to pay her for removing her crab apple. 2nd time calling me. People just freaking kill me.


----------



## gorman

http://providence.craigslist.org/lab/4747944065.html

Sounds legit.


----------



## GCJenks204

I realize I am not a professional in this industry but I thought you guys would get a kick out of this one:

http://winnipeg.craigslist.ca/biz/4737462793.html


----------



## ReggieT

I've heard of fellows being mighty proud of their stump, but this is ridiculous!!!

*http://macon.craigslist.org/grd/4733044581.html*


----------



## sgreanbeans

http://quadcities.craigslist.org/zip/4760221636.html


----------



## NCTREE

http://cnj.craigslist.org/bar/4700274460.html
I have firewood...I wonder if he'd barter for that, or maybe some chronic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCTREE

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/zip/4766567186.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgreanbeans

WOW!


----------



## gorman

On this craigslist note, I finally typed in tree work under the services section and low and behold every "tree service" that advertises on there also does GUTTER CLEANING. Wtf?


----------



## since16

This was not craigslist but the same kind of person tree was scary huge was going to rent 75ton crane and have buddy haul logs with side dump then get his low boy for the trunk. Half the canopy is gone and trunk was twice as wide as u can see in pics they wanted charity job.


----------



## jefflovstrom

gorman said:


> On this craigslist note, I finally typed in tree work under the services section and low and behold every "tree service" that advertises on there also does GUTTER CLEANING. Wtf?



LOL!,,Right?
"Hey,, while you are up there, could you,,,"
Jeff,
,Charge them by the hour,,with a minimum.
2 guys at @ $75 per man hour. Yeah, it is a common request out here, we ain't doing it.
Jeff


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

NCTREE said:


> http://lancaster.craigslist.org/zip/4766567186.html
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I seen that ad the other day. I actually gave him a price last year to deadwood that tree and or remove it. He seems like a nice guy but that tree is over 2 fences, an alley, and his house.


----------

